# Fluval 105 or 205 for 15gal



## SpeedEuphoria (Aug 5, 2008)

you cant have it above the water, many have issues with it even with the tank on certain filters. They are designed to be below the tank


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

I can't have it even with the tank bottom? I'm going to cry...


----------



## xGROMx (Sep 2, 2008)

You can put it at the level of the tank just not above. And you might be able to put it above but you will have to try that out when you get one.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

so- fluval 105 or 205 or something else? What is your experience


----------



## xGROMx (Sep 2, 2008)

Is your tank tall or wide?

The 105 will cycle your tank 5 1/2 times and hour and the 205 will cycle it 7 1/2 times an hour. and two trays vers two.

If i were buying it i would go for the 205, I always go for an over sized filter. It just makes it easier.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

it is 15g long. When I move someday to 1 bdr, I will upgrade it for 20 or 29g, that's why I think I should go with 205, but I am afraid of the flow. Should I be? 205 is rated at 180gph, 105 at 125gph


----------



## xGROMx (Sep 2, 2008)

were did you see those numbers? 180gph is high, i was reading 110gph for the 205


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

foster&smith catalog 105 125gph up to 25gal, 205 180gph up to 40gal


----------



## xGROMx (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok, i just looked through the fluval manual and the numbers you have are what the pump is rated for, not when the filter in a whole will due. 

page 6
http://www.hagen.com/pdf/aquatic/Fluval_series5_manual.pdf


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

oh, ok, didn't know that. So what do you guys think


----------



## xGROMx (Sep 2, 2008)

205, especially if your going to go to a 20 or 30 gallon later.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

what about the flow-can I regulate it to match my aquaclear 30

Look at this
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-FLUVAL-205-...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Hate buying on ebay, but the price... Did you buy from this seller before?


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

from their manual here: 
http://www.hagen.com/pdf/aquatic/Fluval_series5_manual.pdf



> AquaStop Valve
> Fluval’s exclusive AquaStop valve offers unparalleled convenience
> and ease of use. It creates an air- and watertight seal that allows you
> to disconnect the hosing without breaking the vacuum that keeps
> ...




But you better have it below the top of your water line. You need the siphon. 



> Installation Requirements
> • The canister base must never be more than 4.5 ft. (1.4m)
> below the water level.
> • Hosing must follow a straight path from the filter to the
> ...


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't know if the 205 is bigger than my tank...


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

marcinsmok said:


> so- fluval 105 or 205 or something else?


Something else. Eheim 2213.









I have a 15 long. The 2213 is the best piece of equipment I've ever bought for it.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't know. Lot of people saying it is hard to clean and outdated... How big it is? Is it bigger than fluval 205. I am asking cause i don't have a lot of space to put it, that's why I ended up thinking about rena xp1


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

How' s your experience with it?


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

marcinsmok said:


> I don't know. Lot of people saying it is hard to clean and outdated... How big it is? Is it bigger than fluval 205. I am asking cause i don't have a lot of space to put it, that's why I ended up thinking about rena xp1


I have one & love it. Not hard to clean, and many people have them for many years. 
Bonus: 
Because the intake is at the bottom, you could put it next to the tank.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice, Tell me, is it thesame size as fluval 205? Does it have baskets like fluval?


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

The plus is I am going to be in the eheim pimp club Is there one for fluval?


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Aug 5, 2008)

Many are Fluval haters, mine works great!


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok now I am really confused so: FLUVAL 205 vs Eheim 2213-your opinions


----------



## xGROMx (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey, i wouldn't use any other then my Fluval Fx5


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

But it is a different story, 205 and fx5


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

asking whether to use a 2213 or a 205 is like asking someone coke or pepsi. Different people will have different opinions. 

I had a Fluval 303 back in the day. It gave me over 6 years of good work, but it had problems priming. I retired it in 99' after having to take down my tank for moving. Sorry can't comment on anything newer fluval than that. 
I have 3 eheims (2 2026s & a 2213) now, and like them as well. They are all working flawlessly (as a good tool should). 


BTW, as far as cleaning the 2213, I back flush mine every month, and it keeps the major maintenance down. Once you prime it, if you clean it right, you never will have to again.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, you guys right, it's tough to choose, so my only question right now is the measurments of eheim 2213. It is important to me, cause I don't have a lot of space near the tank. What I know is that Fluval 205 will fit in the empty space tightly, what about the eheim? Is it thesame size?


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

marcinsmok said:


> Yeah, you guys right, it's tough to choose, so my only question right now is the measurments of eheim 2213. It is important to me, cause I don't have a lot of space near the tank. What I know is that Fluval 205 will fit in the empty space tightly, what about the eheim? Is it thesame size?


I have an Eheim 2213 and recently purchased a Fluval 205 for my 10 gallon. It's horribly overpowered for that size of a tank I know, but I got a pretty amazing deal on it. Here's my observations so far...

a) the Eheim 2213 and the Fluval 205 are APPROXIMATELY the same size. Fluval might be a tad bigger. If you need exact measurements, let me know.

b) Fluval seems to be made out of plastic, Eheim 2213 canister itself seems to be much thicker and probably more crack-resistant. Eheim pump head seems to be more solid than the Fluval. Eheim overall has better construction in my opinion.

c) Fluval has convienent individual media baskets. This makes cleaning things a LOT easier. The Eheim is just one big basket, so you have to sift through things to clean what you need to clean. On the flip side, the coarse media very seldom needs to be cleaned, and the fine media is on top. I do like the media baskets though.

d) Fluval has a prime thing. It makes my life easier, but it's probably not a selling point as I normally only have to re-prime my Eheim if I screwed something up (which is actually fairly often now that I think about it) :smile:

e) Both have flow controls to cut back on the flow. I think in either application, you'll find yourself cutting back on the flow a bit so the total gph between the two is probably not a major concern unless you're looking to simulate a hurricane for your fish 


I'd say the Eheim has more solid construction, holds a bit more media, and I like the overall design better. The Fluval has some cool little perks, but seems to be a decent filter anyway. I'd lean towards the Eheim myself. If you're like me and find a good deal on either though, I'd take it.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Thank you for all your answers.I will be glad if you could give me the diameter and height of the eheim 2213.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

George Farmer uses a 2000lph filter on his 15gallon, before that he used a 405, for once the American mentality of bigger is better really is true.


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

marcinsmok said:


> Thank you for all your answers.I will be glad if you could give me the diameter and height of the eheim 2213.


I'm dead tired tonight, but I'll post the dimensions of the Fluval 204 and the Eheim 2213 tomorrow after school.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Take your time man, thanks.


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

NyteBlade said:


> d) Fluval has a prime thing. It makes my life easier, but it's probably not a selling point as I normally only have to re-prime my Eheim if I screwed something up (which is actually fairly often now that I think about it) :smile:


The 2213 has a prime thing (), too: it's called double-tap quick disconnectors, which are included in the 2213 Plus set. Close taps, open filter, close filter, open taps -> swoosh!


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

Aquarist_Fist said:


> The 2213 has a prime thing (), too: it's called double-tap quick disconnectors, which are included in the 2213 Plus set. Close taps, open filter, close filter, open taps -> swoosh!


With me it's more like...


Close taps, open filter, close filter, open taps ... wonder what happened. Close taps. Suck on end. Realize that taps are closed. Open taps. Suck on end. Accidently disconnect taps. Begin flooding basement while fumbling hopelessly for the off switch. FInally get it to work, but release input was connected to output so I'm shooting water out through the intake strainer...


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

NyteBlade said:


> With me it's more like...
> 
> 
> Close taps, open filter, close filter, open taps ... wonder what happened. Close taps. Suck on end. Realize that taps are closed. Open taps. Suck on end. Accidently disconnect taps. Begin flooding basement while fumbling hopelessly for the off switch. FInally get it to work, but release input was connected to output so I'm shooting water out through the intake strainer...


LOL, I use do do that. Now I make sure I'm adult beverage free, and had a good night sleep and * open the inflow (bottom valves) first!!!!* Can't stress that one enough.

Good how to in here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-tank-faq/16388-proper-cleaning-eheim-canister.html

BTW, install the intake and output tap connector opposite so you can't cross them.

Intake line - double tap male - double tap female - cannister line 
outflow line - double tap female - double tap male - cannister line 
:thumbsup:


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

That dimensions...plz


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

Plz


----------



## tusk (Jan 30, 2006)

http://www.aquariumguys.com/fluval.html

They have the dimensions here....


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

Eheim 2213 is 13" high, 6" wide

Fluval 204 is 17" high, 7.5" wide. The Fluval dimensions include the aquastop hose thing on the top though, as well as the wider bit where the top connects. The Eheim is more streamlined with the hose connector on the side, and the entire canister being 1 width.

The Fluval dimensions tusk listed seem pretty conservative in the height department, I'm guessing they don't take into account the aquastop thing at the top. 

The Eheim 2213 is overally smaller though, as it has a flat top and isn't as wide.

I don't see much reason to go with the Fluval over the Eheim unless you're like me and get a really good deal on a Fluval :icon_cool


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Mmm I have an XP2 for my 18g and the setup said I must have atleast 2ft of clearance under the tank. (2-6ft)


----------



## eric_c (Sep 25, 2008)

My 204 has been nothing but issues for the past year and a half. Trouble priming, gunk buildup in the ribbed hoses, uneven flow through the filter pads (as evidenced by the buildup in the sponges) - and the pump broke completely last weekend. I replaced it with an Eheim Ecco, and already wonder why I ever bought Fluval.


----------



## smoq (Feb 19, 2008)

thank you very much. Now I know that I have enough space between wall and my tank to put an eheim


----------

